# Dogs Killed by Wolves



## johnnyrick1981

> garyb
> population control
> two sides to everthing. this is a complex situation not to just go out and kill everything you dont like. how many raccons are out there, the damage done to wildlife by them is un messureable, all the eggs , fowl , frogs they kill.and then there is possums, woodchucks. who keeps theseanimals under control ? for sure not the hunter so what do you do wait til all the birds are gone and holes everywhere no frogs left...then try raising chickens see what you get. i have 2 large dogs and never had a problem with coyotes but i sure have a problem with racoons.......





> garyb
> why do you assume it was wolves ! what is wrong with it being a bear, i serious doubt it was wolves, something doesn't quite ad up here. i am not in defense of the wolves but put blame where it should be with facts....has anyone here seen the movie ''bear''...i dont think the dogs are that stupid to be chasing a pack of wolves...


I'm at a loss for words. Just when I thought I read the "post" of the day you go and do it again.


----------



## hickabilly

johnnyrick1981 said:


> I'm at a loss for words. Just when I thought I read the "post" of the day you go and do it again.


----------



## Supersport18

I know someone who's bear dog was killed by wolves. He was going on and on about the wolf problem in the UP. After a few questions, it turns out he and his buddies gave up tracking his dog because it was getting dark.(which I don't understand because the dog had a tracking collar) he left a coat by a tree. The dog returned to the coat and that was where it was attacked. They found it the next morning, or what was left of it. 
My question is, who's fault was it? If you leave the dog in the woods, it is a domesticated animal with no idea of how to survive. You are it's guardian. If this person had stayed out and looked for his dog, Instead of going back to bear camp to drink beer, possibly the outcome would have been different. 
People have a tendency to not fill in all the blanks when telling their stories, Especially if it involves something they could have done to change the outcome. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Robert Holmes

griffondog said:


> We'll since one of the wolves came back to a dead dog carcass when one of the hunters were there I think that leaves the bears out of the picture. All the dogs were dragged away by the time the DNR got there. Griffondog


 I believe that he would have legally been in the right to shoot and kill the wolf. I would have fired on it, reloaded and shot some more.


----------



## griffondog

Robert Holmes said:


> I believe that he would have legally been in the right to shoot and kill the wolf. I would have fired on it, reloaded and shot some more.


Didn't say that wasn't what happened. 71/2 shot isn't a wolf killer. Also I know the State has killed 69 wolves since they were given control by the feds.

Griff


----------



## Luv2hunteup

> Also I know the State has killed 69 wolves since they were given control by the feds.


That is unfortunately that is about 750 wolves short of what needs to be done to get the numbers down near the sustainable population number. At least it is a start.


----------



## DaGuy

Luv2hunteup said:


> That is unfortunately that is about 750 wolves short of what needs to be done to get the numbers down near the sustainable population number. At least it is a start.


Agreed. 

The wolf situation infringes on human rights let alone all the investment for deer and income generated from deer hunters. Some guy was charged with 3 or 4 felony charges for killing as may greyhounds the other day with 10 years per. How may wolves were involved in this situation alone? No "good" has come from any wolf.


----------



## Trophy Specialist

Interesting article. A hunting season would solve this problem in a hurry.

http://www.outdoornews.com/April-2012/Eight-wolves-killed-in-city-of-Ironwood/


----------



## HoytRLWinstonGuy

garyb said:


> why do you assume it was wolves ! what is wrong with it being a bear, i serious doubt it was wolves, something doesn't quite ad up here. i am not in defense of the wolves but put blame where it should be with facts....has anyone here seen the movie ''bear''...i dont think the dogs are that stupid to be chasing a pack of wolves...


This isn't the movies and dogs aren't trailing wolves. Wolves are intersecting the dogs.


----------



## Robert Holmes

griffondog said:


> Didn't say that wasn't what happened. 71/2 shot isn't a wolf killer. Also I know the State has killed 69 wolves since they were given control by the feds.
> 
> Griff


 I realize that fine shot probably will not kill a wolf even at close range but an injured animal will be finished off by the pack.


----------



## Macker13

A friend of mine who hunts hares in the eastern UP calls a hotline and a lady on the other end tells him where the wolf packs currently are. I believe they use planes and ground spotters to establish their location, I suppose collars possibly as well. He does this to avoid the tragedy the hunter in the first post experienced, unfortunate that this is necessary, but worth the time if it saves your dogs. He had mentioned Rexton as well as the east lake area as two of the places he was told to avoid during the past season.


----------



## kgpcr

I would have no problem what so ever doing what it takes to protect my dog. We have had problem with that in MN while guys were grouse hunting.


----------



## Robert Holmes

Macker13 said:


> A friend of mine who hunts hares in the eastern UP calls a hotline and a lady on the other end tells him where the wolf packs currently are. I believe they use planes and ground spotters to establish their location, I suppose collars possibly as well. He does this to avoid the tragedy the hunter in the first post experienced, unfortunate that this is necessary, but worth the time if it saves your dogs. He had mentioned Rexton as well as the east lake area as two of the places he was told to avoid during the past season.


 A great idea but it is not difficult for a wolf to travel 40 or more miles in a day. They are on the move all of the time and can cover alot of ground in a hurry. I would suggest that you drive roads and look for wolf sign such as tracks before you turn the dogs loose. Mackinac County has had its share of wolves and wolf related problems recently.


----------



## dustyd13

I ain't that old but i have heard my grandfather tell me stories of the wolves near grayling it's not like it's a new thing here in michigan it's just people call them grey wolves instead of timber which are one in the same. but the gentleman who lost his dogs I didn't see anything in the post about how he even knew if they were wolves or coyotes. I take my dog into areas were there are predators. and I know the risks I don't blame anyone but myself for a loss. (knock wood it's never happened) to many people still believe in the story of the big bad wolf and little riding hood and it's started a hystaria. the war and debate of wolves will ever be lets just enjoy the outdoors and it's many risks with the sports we so love. i'll never stop hunting or let a wolf stop me from hunting.


----------



## bassdisaster

dustyd13 said:


> I ain't that old but i have heard my grandfather tell me stories of the wolves near grayling it's not like it's a new thing here in michigan it's just people call them grey wolves instead of timber which are one in the same. but the gentleman who lost his dogs I didn't see anything in the post about how he even knew if they were wolves or coyotes. I take my dog into areas were there are predators. and I know the risks I don't blame anyone but myself for a loss. (knock wood it's never happened) to many people still believe in the story of the big bad wolf and little riding hood and it's started a hystaria. the war and debate of wolves will ever be lets just enjoy the outdoors and it's many risks with the sports we so love. i'll never stop hunting or let a wolf stop me from hunting.


Yotes are skittish as all get out, so you believe yotes could have done this? Bears killing dogs, ya ok if the dogs and bear hunting Im sure, but a bear going out of its way to kill a dog I seriously doubt!
You and your little red riding hood story just dont add up!
You are 1 of those huh,. 1 who thinks our for fathers were idiots for removing the wolves huh, they lived in the unchecked days where the packs were large and the packs were afraid of nothing, killers plain and simple!

BD


----------



## griffondog

dustyd13 said:


> I ain't that old but i have heard my grandfather tell me stories of the wolves near grayling it's not like it's a new thing here in michigan it's just people call them grey wolves instead of timber which are one in the same. but the gentleman who lost his dogs I didn't see anything in the post about how he even knew if they were wolves or coyotes. I take my dog into areas were there are predators. and I know the risks I don't blame anyone but myself for a loss. (knock wood it's never happened) to many people still believe in the story of the big bad wolf and little riding hood and it's started a hystaria. the war and debate of wolves will ever be lets just enjoy the outdoors and it's many risks with the sports we so love. i'll never stop hunting or let a wolf stop me from hunting.


This area has had many problems with wolves killing dogs. Wolves did it not coyotes. Coyotes have killed beagles in Michigan while hunting though. Coyotes also aren't protected and we have a hunting season on them. Wolves need to be classified as furbearers in Michigan.

Griff


----------



## dustyd13

bassdisaster said:


> Yotes are skittish as all get out, so you believe yotes could have done this? Bears killing dogs, ya ok if the dogs and bear hunting Im sure, but a bear going out of its way to kill a dog I seriously doubt!
> You and your little red riding hood story just dont add up!
> You are 1 of those huh,. 1 who thinks our for fathers were idiots for removing the wolves huh, they lived in the unchecked days where the packs were large and the packs were afraid of nothing, killers plain and simple!
> 
> BD


first of all they are called coyotes get it right second of all i don't know what could have done it. third it's people like you who give hunters a bad name by wanting to kill everything. the story was not complete it'd be nice to hear all the facts before making judgement. I've seen wolves I've seen coyotes and to say coyotes are skiddish is wrong to I've had them come right up under my tree stand and sniff me out. it's sad we live in a world of paranoid folks. yes there should be a trapping season for them or a hunting season. but to throw out blame when you didn't see it happen is just plain wrong I seen further down they said a wolf was seen dragging the remains aways but that's not to say they did it. unless you see it with your eye's don't say it. you sound like your afraid of wolves and since you can't even spell coyote i'd say your just an uneducated boob.  your probably the type who catches a 6 inch bass and calls it a ten pounder. if you had read my post you would have seen I said he didn't mention seeing anything. he just jumped the gun. and besides as it is the letter is posted second hand maybe the story is a complete crock lets hear it from the horses mouth. my sympathies to anyone who has lost an animal at the hands of another animal. but if you don't see it don't blame it. so I guess my statement is this have all the facts before judging anything. the story that was wrote that started this whole debate maybe fake. and if it is then well there"s a lot of people getting angry over nothing.


----------



## dustyd13

griffondog said:


> This area has had many problems with wolves killing dogs. Wolves did it not coyotes. Coyotes have killed beagles in Michigan while hunting though. Coyotes also aren't protected and we have a hunting season on them. Wolves need to be classified as furbearers in Michigan.
> 
> Griff


I am sure there are but if you haven't seen it don't blame it see my above post. and these all make great campfire stories. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Fly_Guy

dustyd13 said:


> first of all they are called coyotes get it right second of all i don't know what could have done it. third it's people like you who give hunters a bad name by wanting to kill everything.


It's people like you that make forums so entertaining.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ih772

dustyd13 said:


> first of all they are called coyotes get it right second of all i don't know what could have done it. third it's people like you who give hunters a bad name by wanting to kill everything. the story was not complete it'd be nice to hear all the facts before making judgement. I've seen wolves I've seen coyotes and to say coyotes are skiddish is wrong to I've had them come right up under my tree stand and sniff me out. it's sad we live in a world of paranoid folks. yes there should be a trapping season for them or a hunting season. but to throw out blame when you didn't see it happen is just plain wrong I seen further down they said a wolf was seen dragging the remains aways but that's not to say they did it. unless you see it with your eye's don't say it. you sound like your afraid of wolves and since you can't even spell coyote i'd say your just an uneducated boob.  your probably the type who catches a 6 inch bass and calls it a ten pounder. if you had read my post you would have seen I said he didn't mention seeing anything. he just jumped the gun. and besides as it is the letter is posted second hand maybe the story is a complete crock lets hear it from the horses mouth. my sympathies to anyone who has lost an animal at the hands of another animal. but if you don't see it don't blame it. so I guess my statement is this have all the facts before judging anything. the story that was wrote that started this whole debate maybe fake. and if it is then well there"s a lot of people getting angry over nothing.


If you nervously avoid something you are not skiddish about it; the word is skittish.


----------



## griffondog

dustyd13 said:


> I am sure there are but if you haven't seen it don't blame it see my above post. and these all make great campfire stories. :lol::lol::lol:


Well Dusty I interviewed the gentleman who lost the dogs on the phone for over a hour so it's from the horses mouth not a second hand reprint story.:tdo12: If we want to get all factual the Timber Wolf (Eastern Wolf ) is related to red wolves not Grey. I'll make sure to let the biologist who confirmed it as wolf kills know( Unless you see it with your own eyes don't say it). :idea:

Griff


----------



## dustyd13

thank you for the clarification. yes you are correct on the wolves type. good luck in all your ventures. peace my friend fyi i did not want to start a war but next time i suggest you post more details first then things like this would not happen. to much controversy starts when something lacks a full informative detail. it's much like watching fox news you leave with more questions then answers. as to my spelling thanks for the correction I knew it was wrong but i tried.


----------



## brookies101

This isn't really related to this thread, but, I talked to the guy at the gas station in Seney over the weekend, and he said that a couple of kids were chased off their bus stop one morning a week or two ago by a wolf(s). He didn't elaborate as to how many wolves were involved in the incident. But I agree, wolves need to be treated as a regular furbearer in the state, maybe a extra stamp or something should be required. And allow only 1 per season, and it should be required that its taken to the DNR after harvest for documentation. At least until we see what kind of effect the trapping has on the population........


----------



## griffondog

dustyd13 said:


> thank you for the clarification. yes you are correct on the wolves type. good luck in all your ventures. peace my friend fyi i did not want to start a war but next time i suggest you post more details first then things like this would not happen. to much controversy starts when something lacks a full informative detail. it's much like watching fox news you leave with more questions then answers. as to my spelling thanks for the correction I knew it was wrong but i tried.


The intent of this post was to warn people with working dogs to stay out of the area this happened. Plus to get this problem out in the open so we can take care of it. Where it went and how far it spins out of control is out of my control. I've used facts to try to keep it civil.

Griff


----------



## 2tundras

garyb said:


> why do you assume it was wolves ! what is wrong with it being a bear, i serious doubt it was wolves, something doesn't quite ad up here. i am not in defense of the wolves but put blame where it should be with facts....has anyone here seen the movie ''bear''...i dont think the dogs are that stupid to be chasing a pack of wolves...


 
Come on man!!!!! Its the other way around...the wovles are doing the chasing  Seriousily?


----------



## frenchriver1

As usual, the DNR becomes a convenient whipping boy.


----------



## Robert Holmes

Out of the wolves that were killed by the DNR this year 19 of them posed a potential threat to human safety and had to be killed. Another 40 were killed because they posed a threat to livestock and or pets. I guess that this is a message being sent to us by the Michigan DNR, USFWS, and US Department of Agriculture that these animals cannot live in harmony with humans and that they are dangerous. Just this year the DNR wiped out approximately 10 percent of the wolf population because they are problem animals. Now they will try to convince us that the other 90 percent of the wolves are going to play nice in the sandbox, right.


----------



## bear50

Robert Holmes said:


> Out of the wolves that were killed by the DNR this year 19 of them posed a potential threat to human safety and had to be killed. Another 40 were killed because they posed a threat to livestock and or pets. I guess that this is a message being sent to us by the Michigan DNR, USFWS, and US Department of Agriculture that these animals cannot live in harmony with humans and that they are dangerous. Just this year the DNR wiped out approximately 10 percent of the wolf population because they are problem animals. Now they will try to convince us that the other 90 percent of the wolves are going to play nice in the sandbox, right.


I would love to see where you got these facts from. Not saying they are not true but you and Chump a wumpa have a history of spreading lies and bullcrap on every wolf post. I just wonder why the bear is not a bigger public enemy. Proven fact is they are much more of a danger to people and pets than the wolf will ever be but yet they are OK. I think it is because the Yoopers make money from the bear hunting. So this would tell me that the yoopers put money before public safety. Just saying !


----------



## i missed again

i am willing to bet that the wolves have killed at least 3x the # of dogs as bears have


----------



## Macker13

Robert Holmes said:


> A great idea but it is not difficult for a wolf to travel 40 or more miles in a day. They are on the move all of the time and can cover alot of ground in a hurry. I would suggest that you drive roads and look for wolf sign such as tracks before you turn the dogs loose. Mackinac County has had its share of wolves and wolf related problems recently.


  I don't small game hunt up there, it's a co-worker, I think this is a system the DNR has set up to help hunters avoid/minimize hunting dog and wolf conflict. I used to bow hunt in the East Lake area, I left due to the wolf pressure on the deer in the wilderness area off Kenneth/East Lake road. A young DNR officer gave me some numbers and statistics from game camera's placed by wolf den's, it was all I needed to hear to know I was wasting my time. I don't have anything positive to say about the wolf population in the U.P., luckily are hunting area for rifle season currently does not have any around.


----------



## Robert Holmes

bear50 said:


> I would love to see where you got these facts from. Not saying they are not true but you and Chump a wumpa have a history of spreading lies and bullcrap on every wolf post. I just wonder why the bear is not a bigger public enemy. Proven fact is they are much more of a danger to people and pets than the wolf will ever be but yet they are OK. I think it is because the Yoopers make money from the bear hunting. So this would tell me that the yoopers put money before public safety. Just saying !


 Read post #48 that might help you out a little bit. Eight wolves were shot in or nearby the city limits of Ironwood


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA

bear50 said:


> I would love to see where you got these facts from. Not saying they are not true but you and Chump a wumpa have a history of spreading lies and bullcrap on every wolf post. I just wonder why the bear is not a bigger public enemy. Proven fact is they are much more of a danger to people and pets than the wolf will ever be but yet they are OK. I think it is because the Yoopers make money from the bear hunting. So this would tell me that the yoopers put money before public safety. Just saying !


You got a problem with me? In all your 140+ posts here you do nothing but spread "i'm an expert in everything" BS.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA

bear50 said:


> I would love to see where you got these facts from. Not saying they are not true but you and Chump a wumpa have a history of spreading lies and bullcrap on every wolf post. I just wonder why the bear is not a bigger public enemy. Proven fact is they are much more of a danger to people and pets than the wolf will ever be but yet they are OK. I think it is because the Yoopers make money from the bear hunting. So this would tell me that the yoopers put money before public safety. Just saying !


9 wolves were killed in Ironwood and so far 13 were killed at some farms. Monroe reject.


----------



## jackbob42

bear50 said:


> .... I just wonder why the bear is not a bigger public enemy. Proven fact is they are much more of a danger to people and pets than the wolf will ever be but yet they are OK.


Talk about spreading lies and bullcrap ! 

Show me the "FACTS" that you claim say a bear is more of a danger than a wolf.
Wolves are predators , bears are not.


----------



## bear50

jackbob42 said:


> Talk about spreading lies and bullcrap !
> 
> Show me the "FACTS" that you claim say a bear is more of a danger than a wolf.
> Wolves are predators , bears are not.


Look it up. Bears kill people yearly and wolves do not. And a bear is not a predator ? Just that comment shows how credible you are . You are clueless !


----------



## hfitch

bears may kill people annually but it's not the bears we have in Michigan. Black bears will get the hell out of dodge as soon as they smell or see a human being. Don't believe me?? Check the web for documented black bear fatalities. Don't corner one, they'll attack like just about every other wild animal, but they would just rather have no human contact whatsoever. Grizzlies on the other hand, I would be some what fearful of those bad boys!!! In all the time I have spent out in the woods, I have seen 1 bear but I lost count on the wolf sightings. I won't even hunt the U.P. any more for deer because you usually see more wolf than deer! And as for black bear chasing dogs........hahahahahahahahahaha.

I have one word when it comes to wolves........BOUNTY!!!!!

Sent from my DROID3


----------



## bear50

hfitch said:


> bears may kill people annually but it's not the bears we have in Michigan. Black bears will get the hell out of dodge as soon as they smell or see a human being. Don't believe me?? Check the web for documented black bear fatalities. Don't corner one, they'll attack like just about every other wild animal, but they would just rather have no human contact whatsoever. Grizzlies on the other hand, I would be some what fearful of those bad boys!!! In all the time I have spent out in the woods, I have seen 1 bear but I lost count on the wolf sightings. I won't even hunt the U.P. any more for deer because you usually see more wolf than deer! And as for black bear chasing dogs........hahahahahahahahahaha.
> 
> I have one word when it comes to wolves........BOUNTY!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my DROID3


No , I don't believe you . More false facts. You need to look at your info again. There are more black bear attacks than brown / grizzly. And it is proven that most attacks are out of hunger unlike a grizzly. So the black bear see's people as a food source and they are more abundant so " yes " they are more dangerous. So the bears " in Michigan " ar not the petting zoo type animal you think they are. Saying that I would like my odds in a black bear attack to that of a grizzly or brown attack. You can look up this info anywhere, look at Wikipedia and type in Bear attack. The info is vague but true. What about that guy last week that was pulled out of his outhouse in Canada, that was a black bear. You claim you have had many wolf sightings. If they are killers like you guys say why are you still around to tell about it ? Next time type i" black bears " and not gummy bears !


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA

bear50 said:


> I do have a problem with you. I cant stand stupid !! I claim to be no expert but I look at things with open eyes and not hear - say from the local UP bar. i like to know what I'm talking about before I open my mouth. You could learn from this. Facts are facts no matter what anyones opinion is. You don't like wolves. Thats fine, but then you go off on this false propaganda about them. Science does not lie. And as far as the " Monroe reject comment", you should have been taught not to bite the hand that feeds you. My taxes are probably paying for your welfare checks.


Aww, you promise? You keep slaving away knowing ya got all the U.P.'s burdens resting on your square shoulders.  What will we ever do? Oh my, what will we ever do!


----------



## Robert Holmes

When bears come into contact with humans and become a problem they can and are successfully removed from the area by the DNR. Wolves on the other hand cannot be trapped and relocated. Once a wolf becomes a problem animal it will always be a problem animal and it must be destroyed. I do not live in pavement paradise and proclaim to be an expert. I live in the UP and have had many encounters with black bears and wolves. While steelhead fishing this past spring I had a wolf within 75 feet of me and even though I yelled at it, it did not move on. The bear on the other hand that I saw was on the move already and was out of sight in seconds. No I did not take pictures at the time I was more concerned with arming myself. FYI there bear 50 there was a wolf attack on several people in Superior Provincial Park Ontario a few years ago. There was also a wolf attack in Alaska that killed a young lady 2 years ago. There was another attack by a wolf coyote crossbreed on an island in Nova Scotia that killed a woman a couple of years ago. My college includes an Associate degree in Natural Resource Technology and a B.S. in Criminal Justice. It is only a 5 minute drive for me to be in prime wolf and bear country.


----------



## Robert Holmes

I guess that you are finally right about the fact that there are more attacks by black bears than grizzley bears. Now consider the numbers black bears out number grizzley bears by almost 2000 to 1. Also consider the range black bears live throughout Alaska, Canada, and in almost every state in the Continental U.S..


----------

